# collecting wine ?



## nicklord1 (May 9, 2009)

Hi i am just wondering if any one collects serious wine here , en primeur etc


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

not at that level. I buy a case or two a year, mixed, to put in the cellar.

Tragically I discovered that I kept some pinot noir and merlot too long and they crashed, so I've been working my way through some of the older stuff and discovered that I have some lovely zinfandels at 10-11 years.


----------



## nicklord1 (May 9, 2009)

zinfadel is a great wine , a bit like the chateau mussar


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I started collecting in 1993, when the 1990 Bordeaux came out. I got some great bargains that are still sitting in my cellar aging nicely.

While investigating wine shops, looking for a primary source for future purchases, I discovered that the best selection was at a place where they had a list of customers who bought a case of each of the five "First Growths," and apparently only these customers were treated with any level of deference or respect. Studying _Wine Spectator_ looking for bargains was futile - if it scored a 90 or above, this place would mark it up 40% over the estimated price int he magazine.

Today I attend the occasional wine dinner and buy what I like. I've still got a lot of stuff aging so I'm not really looking to make investments for the long haul right now.


----------



## nicklord1 (May 9, 2009)

i collect mostly 1st growths i bought alot of the 2005 , through my wine broker , if your interested i could compile a list


----------



## andrewmoquin (Jun 4, 2009)

nicklord1 said:


> Hi i am just wondering if any one collects serious wine here , en primeur etc


I've been drinking wine for years, but do not collect it. I think perhaps the combination of a lack of expert knowledge and cost of collecting are the main reasons. I collect books, even some first editions, but the financial layout is pretty low. I do hope to begin putting together a modest wine collection after my daughter graduates from college next year.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*been buying, drinking, saving*

Buying: Moutons
Drinking: Honig
Enjoying: Crossbarn
Impressed by: The Doctor


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

My brother and I were really into it in the late sixties. My parents' house had a small extension with its own separate full cellar under it that was perfect for a wine cellar. This was before the price of wine started skyrocketing and you could still get first growths for under $30 a bottle. We had them all: Lafite, Mouton, Latour, whole cases of Leoville Las Cases, Clos de Vougeot, Le Montrachet, you name it. Eventually, we lost interest (and the ability to pay the ridiculously escalating prices), my parents died and we took the remaining collection and, no longer having a proper storage facility, we drank it! I drank the last, a '61 Latour, about three years ago. It was probably worth about $2K by then, and the most incredible wine I've ever had before or since.

Alas, today, I buy wines only to drink immediately, and I do so. My sole "collection" consists of three bottles of Las Cases (the store's entire supply) that a wine shop mispriced by about $90 a bottle a few years ago (in fairness, I asked them "are you sure this is the right price? it seems kind of low ...")


----------



## Portuguese-Connection (Jul 10, 2009)

I love wine! I consider myself a wine lover and I do indeed collect, and drink, wines. I was lucky enough to work/live in Portugal for 3 years and I really got into old world style wines. For me the top is still French (I am more of a left bank man myself), but I do enjoy Italian and Portuguese wines!

My only issue is that I am not too into American wines and that is basically what I find here in the DC Metro area. I need a good store here!!!!!

As for what I collect and drink.....it is varied. I love Mouton and Lafite.....I love Antinori and Gaja......and I adore Neipoort and Fereirra wines from Portugal. If it has a firm structure, pronounced tannin, elements of earth and minerality, and a 30 second plus finish I am in love.


----------

